# I'm being daring!!!



## Guest (Jul 6, 2001)

Hi All, This coming Monday, the 9th, I am going backpacking!!! I haven't done this for at least 10 years. I used to all the time. I have been doing my hikes at my favorite spot, Blue Mountain, for many years. This last year I've added hills. My dearest friend, Rick, of 15 years is taking me. He loves to take charge and set up camp and do the cooking, so I'll be pampered! It will be a 3.5 mile hike into a lake. I'll have 2 glorious days of reading, fishing and napping!! Then hiking back out. It will be nice to have the change. I've been having a really hard time with depression and medication changes. I got my pack ready today so I will do NOTHING for the next 3 days to be ready. I'll check in when I get home!!!!!







DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sounds like fun (especially the pampering part







. Have a good time DD!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

sorry, double post.[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 07-22-2001).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi DeeDee:Wow, sounds like you will have a wonderful time. Rick sounds like a wonderful friend (would he like to adopt me as a friend, hee,hee). A change of scenery usually does a world of good. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi Ladies







My trip was awesome and emotional. After the hike in and camp was set up, I went alone to sit by the beautiful high mountain lake. I stared up at Warren Peak and just cried!! All the crashes along the way to get myself stronger were SO WORTH IT!!! Tuesday, I just layed around, read, layed on the boulders in the sun, napped in the tent during a little afternoon shower,fished in the evening (saw a huge cow moose on the other side of the lake). I am learning to fly fish, so got to put that to use. Every evening we had dinner, coffee and later a little wine and good conversation while we watched the sun set and the alpine glow on the mountains. Wednesday we did a day hike to the upper lake. Walked along elk & moose highway!! It was so awesome to be even closer to the peak. This lake is at 8,200 feet. Napped when we got back to camp. Took "very quick" baths in the lake. The water wasn't too cold, but it was cloudy. Did more fishing that evening. Thursday we took it easy in the morning washed our hair this time! I had the feeling someone was watching me while I brushed my teeth, looked over and a big ole mule doe was watching me! Biggest ears and eyes, she was so pretty. Got the packs ready, except for the tent and sleeping mats, and took a nap before we headed out in the afternoon. I hated to leave. Had a good hike out and got some distance pictures of the peak from the road. SUPER SUPER TIME Yes, I was pampered very nicely too!







Rick did all the "cooking" and setting things up. It was a no worry time for me. We had some great laughs too, that is always fun! It worked well hiking with him because he is a napper anyway, perfect for me! Adrenaline kept me going a couple more days, I still didn't do much. Sunday it really caught up with me, didn't get out of my PJ's all day. It was an OK fatigue and well worth it. I have yet to feel anything other than what goes with the fatigue (confusion, that sort of stuff), no headaches or awful flu type symptoms. So I think at this point I've played my cards right. When my daughter gets home in August, we are hoping to go again and take her. Thanks for letting me share this HUGE accomplishment with you. It is a very important one for me.







DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi DeeDee:I'm so happy to hear that your trip went well. It sounds like it was well worth it and a very healing experience. I felt like I was there with you as you described staring at Warren Peak. Flyfishing, hmm? Now, that's work. My bestfriend's husband is an avid fly fisherman. He's always making the flys and saving his salmon eggs. You never know what you might find in their freezer. I'm a worm & bobber gal. Did you catch any fish? Anyways, glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

DD...How neat...I wish I could have seen it.You do make it sound so beautiful,And what a buddie you have!!!!------------------There will be times when we come to God,listen to Him,and then grapple with what we hear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi, We did catch fish! Beautiful pan size cutthroat. We practice catch and release, so didn't find out how scrumptious they were! It was nice for me to practice because about every 4th cast, I'd catch one!







Rick is a great friend. We've known each other for 15 years, so we can have a great time without all the "other stuff" getting in the way!! I've told him sometimes I wish he were a girl. Our society in these modern days still has a hard time with female/male friendships. Too bad. Anyway, he is very good to me. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

DeeDee, gosh that sounds like fun! It can be so nice to get away and I love to fish too. Nothing big though. I just found out that the pond behind our church is stocked with bass and we can fish when we want to. There are covered picnic tables there too. I told my husband we need to take the kids and go fishing! That's called cheating fishing, huh?Glad you had a good and safe time. Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Does sound like you had a fabulous time. Glad everything went well DD. Wish I could get hubby to do something like this. I love the great outdoors. He has trouble scheduling time for himself, much less for us. I've scheduled something for the end of September. We'll see....


----------

